# Shaping Rotala Green



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that's trimmed as you would a hedge. At least that's how I would do it....


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, I believe it is trimmed that way with scissors. Also, that dense outcome is from multiple trimmings, and almost "training" it to that. When you trim stem plants, usually one or more new shoots grow out of the node, eventually making one stem two or three or more as you trim it and 'train' it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the best guide for proper trimming technique. I think you all will learn a great deal from this Enjoy
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=57960


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, this picture is maybe not the best. You can't really tell that the plant is actually bending down rather than trimmed like a hedge. I have seen really nice layouts of Rotala Green in Aqua Journal where it is bending down over driftwood. In this photo it does look like it's trimmed like a hedge but it is actually bending down over the driftwood. It's a different effect.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Orlando said:


> This is the best guide for proper trimming technique. I think you all will learn a great deal from this Enjoy
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=57960


great link wouldnt think of cutting that low


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

IME, Rotala Green tends to naturally bend over like that as it gets closer to the light source.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Orlando said:


> This is the best guide for proper trimming technique. I think you all will learn a great deal from this Enjoy
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=57960


Great link. But looking at that reminds me why I haven't been using stem plants. So much work! Really nice looking when done properly, but then it disappears and needs more work. I loves me some slow growers!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Stem plants do take more work, but if tended to properly I think the payoff will out weigh the aches and pains 

Farmer, O


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Stem plants do take more work, but if tended to properly I think the payoff will out weigh the aches and pains
> 
> Farmer, O


I would say, stem plants do take more work innitially to get the right sized bush

once you get a decent size bush you dont need to trim them as often.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have to say everything has already been covered. Prune big and prune often are generally good rules. When most stems are pruned two side shoots will come off the nude so the bush will be twice as thick generally. If you do the first pruning down very low (inch or two off the substrate) then let it grow out then repeat another inch or so up, and repeat, and repeat a few times you can achieve an amazing bush.

It always amazes me that people don't know how to prune stems through no fault of their own let me say.

I've just started using stems again in my 55g and in the next week (I need to get some weights... I'll be doing a lot of pruning and whatnot, pictures will be slow coming though...

Its really great this subforum finally exists.

Happy snipping,
-Andrew


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I cut my indica halfway down and it temporarily stunted. Does that poster specifically mean to cut the stems 3" above the substrate and replant the tops?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

No, he means cut it three inches from the substrate and let it grow out.

If desired you can replant some of the tops to add to the amount of stems in there already...

Stunting is not a trimming problem.

-Andrew


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Stem plants do take more work, but if tended to properly I think the payoff will out weigh the aches and pains
> 
> Farmer, O


I agree, I'm always envious of well trimmed groups of stems. 
I guess I want my hobby to have as little "work" as possible to it. I'm not shooting photographs for competitions, I just want something that's pleasant to look at week in and week out. Stems with a fresh flat top cut aren't too sexy.



A Hill said:


> When most stems are pruned two side shoots will come off the *nude* so *the bush will be twice as thick* generally. If you do the first pruning down very low (inch or two off the substrate) then let it grow out then repeat another inch or so up, and repeat, and repeat a few times *you can achieve an amazing bush*.


Did I open the right forum? So much dirty in this post! :icon_lol:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

great link orlando. i always wondered how to get that full bush look with stems.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

OOOhh..a new forum, awesome!:icon_smil 
My Rotala green grows up and then swoops down in sweeping stems, I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Stem plants love scissors, so don't be afraid to hack them back 

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Scissors grab the pruning sheers or hedge trimmer


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Stem plants love scissors, so don't be afraid to hack them back
> 
> Orlando


Yeah right...sure, but our favorite scissor source DOES NOT carry short curved scissors..:flick:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Yeah right...sure, but our favorite scissor source DOES NOT carry short curved scissors..:flick:


 Sure we do  You must not have paid us a visit lately 

Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Sure we do  You must not have paid us a visit lately
> 
> Orlando


Aha..you are correct. Thanks for getting them! Off to fill my shopping cart.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

My gawd.. that linked thread has shed me some new light. THANKS. 

<-- still a newb.


Gonna try that once my stems grow back


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

No problem Down Shift 

Orlando


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

KDahlin said:


> I had always thought that getting rotala green to grow downwards took high light. Below, is rotala green growing downwards in only 1.5 wpg T5 light.
> 
> How is this look achieved?


Hi KDahlin

Do you have a link to the thread where that picture was posted? Is it one of Tom Barr's lighting posts using his PAR meter?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry, so if I were to cut my now 1.5' tall rotala down to like 4" tall, it WILL NOT kill the rotala and the rotala will grow back bushier. . .i only say this because I've worked a while just to get my plants to grow and I'm nervous of cutting the centerpiece plants and killing it like what could happen if you did that to let's say garden plants outside


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You'll be fine, this is rotala green you're talking about, right fishboy? 
The "regular" rotalas such as green, colorata, indica and others that look like these (just diff color or something) grow fast and easy. Hard plant to kill. I have had some that grow out of the soil because I uprooted/cut all of my rotala sp. green and they somehow had a stem under the substrate still or I must have missed a TINY portion. It regrew back into my tank and I kinda just left it there now. Like I said though, hard to kill.  Good thing they're nice.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, I was talking about indica. . .to be safe, I think I'll just remove it all and plant the tops. . .thanks!


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Trim it and replant the tops to make a bigger bush. That's what I do with all my stem/rotala plants to make them look bushy. 
Works like a charm


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Left C said:


> Hi KDahlin
> 
> Do you have a link to the thread where that picture was posted? Is it one of Tom Barr's lighting posts using his PAR meter?


Hi Left C, 

it came from here: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-plants/1224-growing-dwarf-hairgrass.html


----------

